# New P938 slide assembly will not come off - I'm unsure of the problem



## lippy500 (Jan 18, 2020)

Have a new P938.
Magazine removed, hammer back, safety in down (fire) position.
Properly removed the slide stop.
The slide assembly will not move forward and off the frame.
? ? ? ? ?
Thanks for any assistance !


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, got home tonight and tried again. Step 1, removed the magazine. Step 2, rack the slide and check the chamber and well. Step 3, remove the slide stop lever. Step 4, pull slide forward. Still would not come off. Now I had an idea where to look. Looked from behind at the disconnect lever. Put safety UP, pulled trigger, watched lever go forward and then slide came right off. Put it back together, tried with safety DOWN. Pulled trigger, lever did NOT fall forward, slide still stuck. Flipped safety UP again, pulled trigger, slide came off again. I can't get a photo of the lever at the moment. I am going to my local dealer later this week and will let them take a look at it too.

Not sure if this helps


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

lippy500 said:


> Have a new P938.
> Magazine removed, hammer back, safety in down (fire) position.
> Properly removed the slide stop.
> The slide assembly will not move forward and off the frame.
> ...


I have two P938's. One of them (the FDE) seems to get stuck in that position too. But it's not really stuck.

Try pulling the slide back about 1/4 inch, then with one quick motion push the slide forward. The hammer should be back and the safety in the down position when putting the slide back on. On one of my guns (the FDE) the ejector can't be pushed down far enough to clear the bottom of the slide with the safety up. The other (the Legion) it doesn't matter what position the safety is in.

I don't know if it's a quirk in the manufacturing or not? At any rate it hasn't been an issue.


----------



## lippy500 (Jan 18, 2020)

Tried the 1/4" pull back and quick release (with some pressure forward on the slide - AND - it worked ! I can only believe that since this P938 has been fired, it hasn't worked itself into a routine. THANK YOU ALL ! ! ! Feeling much better now !


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

lippy500 said:


> Tried the 1/4" pull back and quick release (with some pressure forward on the slide - AND - it worked ! I can only believe that since this P938 has been fired, it hasn't worked itself into a routine. THANK YOU ALL ! ! ! Feeling much better now !


You're quite welcome! Glad to be of service.

It's just one of those things. No two guns are alike. It may wear itself in and it may not. But at least now you know what to do. The P938's are great guns, I've had no issues with mine.


----------



## Bobee (Oct 14, 2019)

Mine did that when brand new. Stopped doing it after a few disassemblies (not sure if disassemblies is a real word)


----------



## lippy500 (Jan 18, 2020)

All is good, works great. No misfires, misfeeds or case stove piping. Thanks to everyone !


----------



## Russell Ehrgood (Mar 14, 2021)

I bought a used p938 Spartan II and had the slide issue.. I had to take the left grip panel off and lower the trigger bar manually to remove the slide. I cleaned the disconnector well and lubed it, still did not work as it should. I called Sig Sauer and told them the issue and am sending the Spartan II in for a total service. The Sig Sauer service will completely check every component and replace as needed, for $85; this includes a prepaid shipping label.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Russell Ehrgood said:


> I bought a used p938 Spartan II and had the slide issue.. I had to take the left grip panel off and lower the trigger bar manually to remove the slide. I cleaned the disconnector well and lubed it, still did not work as it should. I called Sig Sauer and told them the issue and am sending the Spartan II in for a total service. The Sig Sauer service will completely check every component and replace as needed, for $85; this includes a prepaid shipping label.


Good deal,


----------

